# Patch Sanding Brown Paper



## Guitar4jc (5 mo ago)

Hi there,

I’m newish to drywalling. I know the basics and have patched a handful of holes over the years. I decided to try a California patch recently and I’m having an issue where when I sand it, the paper gets sanded off but if I add more mud it’s too high so I have to sand it down again resulting in the attached picture. Any tips/ideas on how to fix this and how to prevent it in the future? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Mudflextools (5 mo ago)

Build it out there use a sanding sponge go easy


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

looks good. you will be fine. mudflextools has it right.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

we call it a quick patch. it looks like the patch paper got soaked in the application and wrinkled up on you some. looks like you sanded through the paper in 3 spots also. there should never be any mudding that needs sanded that much. if its that ruff it still needs coating. anyhow like they said mud it again. from that stage id hit it 3 more times and end up with the mud at least 16" out in all directions.(your not mudding far enough out) however many coats you need, make sure the last one is tight. slicking it with a tight top coat makes for less sanding. maybe you wont sand too far if it doesnt need it ya see.

it wont ever be "flat". drywall is an optical illusion. your looking to make that patch a smooth gradual hump. thats all you can ask for. 

if that patch is 1 ft square, you should have at least a 3ft patch area when you get done. sanding should be very minimal by that point also. remember that last coat is just put on and taken off tight

spot prime and roll twice and it should disappear. 

hope that helped


----------

